# Sicherheitsupdate unserer Forensoftware



## Dok (27. August 2008)

Wir werden im laufe des Tages ein Sicherheitsupdate unserer Forensoftware durchführen. Danach wird es nicht mehr möglich sein das sich Benutzername und Passwort gleichen. In jüngster Zeit sind Scripte aufgetaucht die genau diesen Umstand ausnutzen. Um dieses Risiko auszuschließen werden wir unsere Software entsprechend ändern. Betroffene Benutzer werden automatisch ein neues Kennwort erhalten, bzw. beim nächsten Login zum ändern Ihres Kennwortes aufgefordert werden.
Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang nochmals darauf hinweisen das es sehr wichtig ist das die bei uns im Profil hinterlegte Emailadresse aktuell ist!


----------

